# Current hay prices



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Kinda strange the current hay prices at auction have slipped a bit in the last couple weeks.Perhaps $50 a ton off the highs.The weather has been nice cutting down on demand.Milk price has slipped some also.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, been noticing on Agweb, several threads on dairy sector price declines. I think you are probably right about the weather and demand. Looks like the folks up in your country got some snow cover on their wheat finally.....looks like more on the way. You sure know alot about vermeer balers....do you rep them?

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Prices are flat to dropping here as well. Decent weather for this time of year actually, supposed to break freezing near everyday this week.

Decent to good hay has been running $140/ton to $180/ton here.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Yeah, been noticing on Agweb, several threads on dairy sector price declines. I think you are probably right about the weather and demand. Looks like the folks up in your country got some snow cover on their wheat finally.....looks like more on the way. You sure know alot about vermeer balers....do you rep them?
> 
> Regards, Mike


No wheat here.100 miles west or north and then not much.Mostly corn and beans.

No don't rep for Vermeer but I have owned a few.Been running Vermeer since mid 80's.I did some testing for them on the 1030 discpro with the quick change blades.So I've talked to their engineers and district rep.I've been pretty sold on Vermeer since trading a JD 510 off on a 605 SJ and NH 116 haybine for the 1030 Discpro.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

With a relatively open winter, a lot of cows have spent a lot of time on corn stalks. There was a lot of down ears for them to eat in a big area of Iowa and Minnesota. A lot of cowmen are just starting to use a lot of hay, when in many years the snow covers up the stalks in November and the cows are eating hay.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Still crazy here!!! Dairy hay is 250-300 at the stack here, if you can find it. Feeder Alfalfa 200-250


----------

